# Dead wild plant in dogs coat



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

So my GSD ran through/played in a pile of dead wild plants and got some stuck deep within his coat. I thought I brushed them all out but I was rubbing his chest today and felt A LOT of them in his coat (mostly chest, tummy area). I tried brushing them out with a wire brush. But it's really difficult to get them out. AND I can't pick them out because his thick hair is in the way. I'm getting worried because these dead plants are poking/ irritating his skin. Does anyone know a good solution to getting them out? 
I almost feel like I'll have to shave him which I really don't want to do. But the plants are irritating the skin very bad.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Those look like fox tails, they can cause big problems. A vet visit may be needed, sooner rather than later, ESPECIALLY if any are already embedded.


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

WIBackpacker said:


> Those look like fox tails, they can cause big problems. A vet visit may be needed, sooner rather than later, ESPECIALLY if any are already embedded.


I have an appointment for tomorow morning but I was wondering if there was anything I could do for now. Is there a way to get rid of them?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wet dog down and use hair conditioner - keep combing -- don't skimp on the condtioner

works for burrs


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

If Foxtails...they can burrow and actually get into blood stream and move thru body.
if you shave you might shave them off and miss. A good soaking and inspection by you and other might be good. Check ears, and nostrals and between toes


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Be very careful, they embed in the skin. I'd call an after hours E-vet and ask if they advise pulling with tweezers or a different approach (I've heard differing opinions). This isn't something to mess around with.


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah, I checked him because I saw his feet are red already. Backs clean. So are his ears. I feel like such an irresponsible idiot. I'll try conditioner tomorrow after vet visit. 
Is their a type of brush I can use to try and get them out while washing him? He just has so many.
I don't want him to be in any more pain than he already is.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Don't feel bad. Fox tails are evil and sneaky.. They work their way into the dogs during deep quickly.. Just be careful and thorough from now on..


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I know it sounds awful, but you really may be best off turning on a very bright light so you can see well, and hand picking / tweezering. What you don't want to do is accidentally rub any more into the skin before you see the vet in the morning.

Don't beat yourself up, it's an awful plant and it looks like any other clump of weeds unless you know what you're looking for.


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

I feel so frustrated. I hope I can get them all out. My poor dog...
It's just difficult taking them out because he doesn't like to stay still.


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

But thank you for the advice everyone.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Ugh, not fun at all... Sending you good thoughts - make sure you keep us updated tomorrow.


----------



## aurybq (Jul 29, 2013)

WIBackpacker said:


> Ugh, not fun at all... Sending you good thoughts - make sure you keep us updated tomorrow.



Sorry for late reply. They removed a lot of foxtails from his feet and legs. They shaved his feet. They look red and are bleeding a little. I carefully rinse his feet now and then. He was prescribed cephalexin, Rimadyl and EnteDerm ointment. He was squeezed into their schedule so they couldnt do anything about his chest and tummy. Im taking him back wednesday and hopefully they'll be able to remove the foxtails from his chest and stomach. I feel bad that he has to wait until then. I'll try to comb out as many as I can till then.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow he really got covered in them! Poor guy.. Hope he heals quickly


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Poor guy! Good thing they got the worst of them. It's an awful plant.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh great. A pharmaceutical cocktail.
Cephalexin, maybe in case of bacterial infection from the barbs penetrating the skin. But the rimadyl is overkill...and can kill.


The "homeopathic" Silicea (or sometimes called silica), not to be confused with the supplement silica (good for hair) is used to assist the body to push out foreign objects. It is touted to be so effective that they say if you have a artificial hip not to use.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Do you have a pharmaceutical or veterinary degree?


----------

